
Upgrading your ZTE Open to Firefox OS 1.1 - fharper
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/12/upgrading-your-zte-open-to-firefox-os-1-1/
======
matthewbadeau
I'm using Firefox OS 1.3 on my ZTE Open and I've got to tell you that this is
soooo much better than the version that shipped (1.0). There are some still
frustrating issues, especially with the touch recognition but for an $80
smartphone it's not so bad. I'm glad there's finally an official version.

These instructions worked for me to install Firefox OS 1.3:
[https://blog.non.co.il/index.php/zte-open-phone-upgrading-
to...](https://blog.non.co.il/index.php/zte-open-phone-upgrading-to-
firefoxos-1-1-how-to/)

------
jzelinskie
Boy do those images remind me of the early days of ClockworkMod Recovery for
Android[1].

[1] [http://www.xda-developers.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/tum...](http://www.xda-developers.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/tumblr_l7wod1Dpi81qdw5hpo1_400.png)

~~~
bri3d
The ZTE Open borrows its boot (fastboot) and recovery from AOSP, so it's the
same thing - ClockworkMod has "Mod" in its name because it was a modification
of the Android recovery system, which looks similar as well.

